# Tecumseh governor question



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

I currently have in my shop a Roper snowblower with a Tecumseh engine on it.the problem with it is the throttle lever on the handlebars will not change the speed of the engine.The linkage cable is moving the mechanism down at the carburetor , however , I do not believe things are configured correctly. the customer told me that he messed with it before bringing it to me.the speed will change when you take your finger and manually move the throttle plate.the whole Governor/ Throttle arrangement is not what I believe put toghether correctly. The motor is an HM100 159035C Serial # 8265C. I looked in the Tecumseh repair manual in the carburetor/governor section and the diagram for a Horizontal Mediun frame does not look like what is on this particular engine. It is not a Snow King engine, just an HM100.I need some info on how this throttle linkage/governor linkage goes together and why it will not respond to the throttle lever.

Thanks in advance for your help,

Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the idle stop screw, it's possible that the idle is set too high and when the throttle is moved the engine never slows down and the idle speed could be set high enough to not notice any increase in speed when throttle is moved to a high speed position.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

ok, 

I'll check that out, thanks 30YearTech.


----------

